
How many ways can circles overlap? – Numberphile - tambourine_man
https://youtube.com/watch?v=bRIL9kMJJSc
======
yitchelle
The numberphile team also runs a podcast. Well worth listening if numbers are
a fascination to you.

------
8note
guessing, before watching:

1 point intersecting

2 points intersecting

infiniteish points intersecting (does that even count as two circles?)

0 points intersecting (linked as a chain through a different dimension)

oo, also 0 points intersecting (one completely inscribed by the other)

edit: I broke the rules of circles overlapping

